
I'm a former neo-Nazi. Don't ignore the threat of white extremism - dwaxe
http://www.vox.com/videos/2017/2/27/14738170/former-neo-nazi-dont-ignore-threat-of-white-extremism-picciolini
======
blacksqr
So... A paleo-Nazi?

